# Visit visa to Resident Visa



## riyapillai28 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello,

My Fiancee is working in UAE for past 4 years . We both hold Indian passports and I am currently residing in India.

We are getting married in Dec 2014 and soon after marriage, I will travel with him to Dubai on Visit Visa for 30 or 90 days.

Mentioned Below are my queries:-

1) Can I apply for resident visa/Husband visa while on Visit Visa from UAE. If yes, How long will it take and what documents are needed.

2) We plan to visit Europe in May 2015 and will do all bookings from India. Can I apply Visa from Dubai after getting Resident/Husband Visa


Please Help!

Thank you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations. Yes and yes.
Search the forum for the documents needed - but the most important document required would be your attested marriage certificate. Your husband would need to have an Ejari registered rental agreement as well (apart from his residents visa). You would then need the usual photographs, passport copies, husband's documents, labour contract etc. If all documents are there, should take only a few days to apply and get the pink entry permit. Then you might have to leave the country and come back in with the pink entry permit. Get your medical test done. And get the visa stamped in your passport. 
In some cases, you may not be needed to leave the country and come back if you pay a fee, but increasingly leaving the country is required.


----------



## riyapillai28 (Mar 16, 2014)

*visit visa to resident visa*



rsinner said:


> Congratulations. Yes and yes.
> Search the forum for the documents needed - but the most important document required would be your attested marriage certificate. Your husband would need to have an Ejari registered rental agreement as well (apart from his residents visa). You would then need the usual photographs, passport copies, husband's documents, labour contract etc. If all documents are there, should take only a few days to apply and get the pink entry permit. Then you might have to leave the country and come back in with the pink entry permit. Get your medical test done. And get the visa stamped in your passport.
> In some cases, you may not be needed to leave the country and come back if you pay a fee, but increasingly leaving the country is required.


THank you for your valuable suggestion
So I can apply for schengen visa from dubai once i get resident visa.plz confirm
Also,Is there any difference btw resident and husband visa..plz let me know

Thank you


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

I think your husband also has to earn a certain salary to sponsor you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

riyapillai28 said:


> THank you for your valuable suggestion
> So I can apply for schengen visa from dubai once i get resident visa.plz confirm
> Also,Is there any difference btw resident and husband visa..plz let me know
> 
> Thank you


Yes - you can apply for the schengen visa here.
There is only a resident visa, which requires a sponsor - in this case your husband is sponsoring you.


----------

